# Antari ICE101 issue smoke



## cshoffner (Aug 30, 2012)

Im new to the forums but I haven't seemed to find my answer. The pump on my machine seems to be getting air into it but everything is sealed so I have to take the copper off the heater just to release the air I've tried everything to clean not sure if I'm missing something. Now I recently just cleaned the nozzle on the heater but I'm pretty sure it's still clogged because I'm not getting really any smoke just a small amount I have used cleaner and vinegar to clean but no go. I'm wondering if it's clogged or my pump just doesn't have enough pressure to break through the heater or clog? Tips needed desperately!!! 

Btw I do have sound from the pump and fluid going through its pumping and it's a steady stream but when the copper is on the heater it brings air into the mix ugh aggravating.


----------

